# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] ps4 slim 500gb

## anagnostou1

Εδω και λιγες μερες το ps4 slim αργει πολθ να ανοιξει και μετα κολαει. Συγκεκριμενα ανοιγει με την αρχικη μαυρη οθονη με το σημα ps. Mετα απο μερικα λεπτα γινεται η γνωστη γαλαζια μετα μπαινει στην αρχικη οθονη με τα απιχνιδια παλι με καθυστερηση. Οταν επιλεγω κατι απο το μενου στην αρχη κλολλαει και μετα προχωραει κανονικα ωσπου κολλαει και παλι και στο τελος σβηνει. Εχω κανει rebuilt αλλα τιποτα.Τι να φταιει?

----------


## mikemtb73

Δε του ριχνεις ενα καλο καθαρισμα εσωτερικα? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Σύνδεσε τον δίσκο σε έναν υπολογιστή και δες την υγεία του με το Hard disk sentinel

----------

